

When programmers build websites - treo
http://imgur.com/SQ4Vm.png

======
treo
This is the image that didn't load in the original submission (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=701968> ).

I don't actually think it is that good, I kept wondering what it is, and I
think there are some others who would like to see it.

